# Stabilizing punk with Poly



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2017)

The question of how to deal with punky areas has came up a few times so I thought I would share how I do it. After I got into turning this bowl (african sumac)I realized it was very punky on about half of it, the other side was alive so it made for a very unbalanced turning. I would have tossed it but it had a lot of nice spalt so decided to work with it. The technique that works for me is; after the blank is dry, finish turn it to near the final shape, as smooth as you can. Then I use a foam brush to flood and saturate the punky areas. It can really drink up the finish. I had Minwax "fast drying" poly so that is what I used. But I think the best is regular poly or spar poly which is thicker, the Minwax is a thinner liquid and takes several applications to fill up the punk. Let it dry for a few days, then carefully finish turn it, the punk stabilized with poly cuts nicely, and is hard enough to sand without leaving dents. This technique will darken the wood some, and the final finish must be poly as no other finish is compatible over it. It's still ugly, but at least I got a finished primitive bowl out of it. About 13" diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 10 | Informative 6


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks Barry. I love that bowl by the way, tons of character! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2017)

Excellent ..... nice job too. That came out great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah Barry, that's hideous and does not deserve a place on that classy sofa table so you should send it to me. Trust me, it will look a ton better in my house than it will in yours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2017)

Actually I think the thinner poly was probably a good thing, you want it to soak in to stabilize the punk. Nice save.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice ... I use a lot of poly on various projects...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Actually I think the thinner poly was probably a good thing, you want it to soak in to stabilize the punk. Nice save.


I have stabilized with bartop before, it is like honey, but punk will suck that up too, worked great, but it takes longer to set up and cure...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 6, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful, Barry. That will look good anywhere it will eventually permanently reside, either my place or Don's................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 6, 2017)

At my house it won't be surrounded by other awesome stuff ergo; it will look far better at my house.

You have the address, let's not drag this out..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. I'm working on one now that would have benefited from that approach. Too late now, I'm finishing with Waterlox.

I know what you mean about dips and bumps, soft wood to hard. Hopefully I remember when I run into this problem again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 12, 2017)

Haven't used poly for that before, but have used sanding sealer--- with mixed results. May consider using in a darker wood since poly may/will yellow the lighter woods a bit.
@barry richardson --You still trying out the Rustoleum triple thick?
Great work btw!


----------



## Mike Mills (May 14, 2017)

I have done similar but use shellac with an additional 1 -2 parts dna added. Almost any other final fin1sh will go over shellac.
If really punky/torn I have flooded the area as you describe then put a shop towel (blue) over it and hit with the air gun to drive the mix deeper into the wood.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 14, 2017)

are you sure that's sumac. if it didn't turn deep red it's something else. i actually think what you have is a piece of california pepper. the spalting and the pips(burl areas) are dead on for pepper. i have three year old sumac out in the weather. that is still as solid as the day it was cut. no spalt, and have never seen a sumac with those types of burly areas. can you get a closer shot of the bark inclusion?
btw beautiful bowl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> are you sure that's sumac. if it didn't turn deep red it's something else. i actually think what you have is a piece of california pepper. the spalting and the pips(burl areas) are dead on for pepper. i have three year old sumac out in the weather. that is still as solid as the day it was cut. no spalt, and have never seen a sumac with those types of burly areas. can you get a closer shot of the bark inclusion?
> btw beautiful bowl


Took another look at it Trev and I think your right, I have never seen African Sumac with spalt like that either now that you mention it, although the burl eyes and pips are common for AS burl. It's been quite a while since I collected the chunk from the dump, don't even recall why I thought it was AS now....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 14, 2017)

pepper bowl that i just had done by @Jim Beam 
and pepper end grain blanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 14, 2017)

how much does a bowl like that, you made, sell for?
i really like the look of it. paypal at the ready!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> how much does a bowl like that, you made, sell for?
> i really like the look of it. paypal at the ready!


PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (May 14, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> how much does a bowl like that, you made, sell for?
> i really like the look of it. paypal at the ready!



PayPal??!!!! Dangit trev! I was hoping that if I just keep commenting on how amazingly awesome all of his bowls are he would just give me one as a thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

